# vs. Thread. First Real Camera



## PeteW (Jan 21, 2014)

The two cameras that my wife and I can't decide between are a Sony NEX 6 and an Olympus E-PL5.

Our short term uses for the camera are pictures of our 4 year old, and then progressing to getting back into photography as a hobby. One of my longer term goals are to get good enough to produce good shots of my company's theater, lighting, and interior design work.

I really liked the manual zoom lens feel on the oly and the screen seemed brighter and more vivid. I felt more connected to the camera than the powered zoom ring on the NEX 6. The camera store has an open box demo kit on hold for me, so the price isn't a huge jump from the oly. Oddly enough this is the one time my wife picked something more expensive than me and isn't keeping my gear geekiness in check.

So I have a few questions:
1. Are there any used manual zoom lenses that will work with the NEX?

2. Which will work better for wide angle low light theater shots?

3. I have read he NEX might not work with generic inexpensive lights and flashes. Is that a valid concern?

4. Is there any other camera I should consider?

5. If you could go back in time to buying a camera to learn on knowing everything you know now, what would you buy? What other questions don't I know enough to ask?

Thank you for reading my very long first post. I hope to learn a lot from this forum.

Pete.


----------



## PeteW (Jan 22, 2014)

Just to try to get things rolling here are the links where I started to read about the Sony proprietary hotshoe and some of the beginner flashes:
Recommended Flash Photography Kits -
How to Use the Sony Nex 6 With Third Party Flash Accessories -

I would really appreciate some links that describe the different lens mounts (and adapters) and some clarification on the hot shoe situation.


----------



## Designer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi, PeteW, and welcome!  What's your budget, realistically?  The cameras you are looking at are what are known as "mirror less" meaning they are not DSLRs.  Nothing wrong with them entirely, but if you're wanting to get into the hobby, then why not try to get a DSLR?


----------



## Designer (Jan 22, 2014)

In looking at them both, I did not see how the Sony has a hotshoe.  If it does, then I am mistaken.  The Sony brand has developed their own hotshoe design and as I understand it, is not compatible with the flash attachments of Nikon and Canon.  There is an adapter available for Sony cameras with a hotshoe to enable them to use flash attachments from a number of different makers.  

I hate to tell you this, but the hobby of photography can be as expensive as one dares.


----------



## PeteW (Jan 22, 2014)

Designer said:


> In looking at them both, I did not see how the Sony has a hotshoe.  If it does, then I am mistaken.  The Sony brand has developed their own hotshoe design and as I understand it, is not compatible with the flash attachments of Nikon and Canon.  There is an adapter available for Sony cameras with a hotshoe to enable them to use flash attachments from a number of different makers.
> 
> I hate to tell you this, but the hobby of photography can be as expensive as one dares.



Thank you for the welcome. I know this hobby has the potential for easily draining a few bank accounts. I have a bad history of gear acquisition syndrome in my hobbies (guitars and music recording holds the $$ record so far), which is why I am really trying to choose a camera that I won't need to upgrade in a year.

I chose the mirrorless (compact system camera) because the smaller camera will get a lot more use by my wife and me. I know we won't carry a full size DSLR with us as we are running around with our 4 year old and dog.

The top of my budget is $750 (plus tax) as I really want to support the local camera shop and they offer free classes with the purchase of a camera.

Is the mirrorless forum the best place here to ask thi question or is there a NOOB lounge or something?

Thanks again!


----------



## brunerww (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Pete - The NEX-6 has a standard hot shoe.  You can use standard flashes (except for TTL) and accessories with it.

Just about *any* lens will work with either the Sony (or the Olympus) with an inexpensive adapter.  That is one of the strengths of mirrorless cameras.

Between these two cameras, I would probably get the NEX-6 for its viewfinder and larger sensor.

Hope this is helpful,

Bill


----------



## PeteW (Jan 26, 2014)

The Sony followed me home from the camera store last night (I got a great price because the Sony rep unboxed it and used it for a demo).
Now it's on to the fun party if learning photography... Shooting.

Thanks all.

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------

